# purex bottle



## jme_jett (Jul 1, 2005)

not even chipped!!!


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

yyo jj never found that one how old is it  mike 40s???


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 2, 2005)

heres a pic of the bottom.  it has  'des. pat. app. for'.   an   'S'  and  an  'M'  with a circle around it.  i have no idea what year?


----------



## madman (Jul 2, 2005)

lets see a closeup of that mark interesting  mike


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 2, 2005)

very hard to take pic of!  it looks like 'LM'  crossing each other or something. its very strange.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 2, 2005)

heres another.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 2, 2005)

one more.


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2005)

hey jj the lm stands for the latchford marble glass co 1938 to 1956 nice pix of the mark nice mike


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2005)

cool bottle looks early 1940???  mike


----------

